# Curious am I even close to charging a good price?



## Plow60

My customer complains he is paying too much for a property. I charge him $35 dollars per 1-4 inch snow. I have been charging him $20 dollars if I have to spread salt, which I generally always have to. We just got 5 inches of snow and I charged him $40 dollars, and he had a canary. We live in a fairly small city. We are talking about 1851 feet of mainly all sidewalks and steps. And 560 feet of it is plowed with the truck plow. The rest is done with a snow blower or shovel. I have many places to go, so I have a two person crew generally. I have insurance. Why do they frown at me over a small $35.00? Am I missing something? Have I been taken advantage of for years? I don't even know. My bills are paid, I am not complaining. -Sarah


----------



## wishfull

Yes you are being very fair. Where I come from my price would be at least double on both counts. This guy is a whiner. Hand him a shovel and tell him to go out in the cold and risk a coronary if he's that cheap. Sounds like you should drop him from your customer list. Betcha he'd complain about something even if you paid him. Good luck.


----------



## iceyman

Plow60 said:


> My customer complains he is paying too much for a property. I charge him $35 dollars per 1-4 inch snow. I have been charging him $20 dollars if I have to spread salt, which I generally always have to. We just got 5 inches of snow and I charged him $40 dollars, and he had a canary. We live in a fairly small city. We are talking about 1851 feet of mainly all sidewalks and steps. And 560 feet of it is plowed with the truck plow. The rest is done with a snow blower or shovel. I have many places to go, so I have a two person crew generally. I have insurance. Why do they frown at me over a small $35.00? Am I missing something? Have I been taken advantage of for years? I don't even know. My bills are paid, I am not complaining. -Sarah


Where are you located?


----------



## Philbilly2

One more reason I don't do residential...


----------



## leolkfrm

sounds like a $100 per trip lot with salt, half of it being labor,


----------



## Randall Ave

Where are you? But you are too low. They should be thanking you.


----------



## Western1

As stated your too low. Drop him and move on!


----------



## FredG

Western1 said:


> As stated your too low. Drop him and move on!


You are super low unless it's a regional thing. Just tell him when he starts complaining you will service him till he finds someone else. Hopefully that will keep him quiet.


----------



## jonniesmooth

My minimum price is $30 for new accounts.
Salt extra.
I'd need more info to estimate yours, but I bet you're low.
How long does it take you time wise?
What % plow, what % hand work?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Location???


----------



## On a Call

Explain to him you have costs and overhead.
Ask him how much he would charge to do the same if it were him
Let him know you appreciate the business, but you are in bussiness to make money
Let him get competitive quotes and....
Raise your price.


----------



## fhafer

$85.00 an hour for a plow truck and driver
$45.00 an hour for snow blower and operator
$25.00 an hour for shoveling
Ice melt $20.00 a bag spread (time and materials)

It is what it costs...pay me or find another service provider.

I've had customers question the time estimates and all have been invited to accompany us. After observing the work NONE questioned the estimates.


----------



## jonniesmooth

fhafer said:


> $85.00 an hour for a plow truck and driver
> $45.00 an hour for snow blower and operator
> $25.00 an hour for shoveling
> Ice melt $20.00 a bag spread (time and materials)
> 
> It is what it costs...pay me or find another service provider.
> 
> I've had customers question the time estimates and all have been invited to accompany us. After observing the work NONE questioned the estimates.


Just curious. So if a driveway takes 6 min. to plow, your price is?
If it takes 18 minutes with a snow blower, your price is?
If it takes 28 minutes to hand shovel, your price is?
I'm only asking because I don't see that you mentioned a minimum price.


----------



## fhafer

1/2 hour minimum and I don't do any residential.


----------



## iceyman

fhafer said:


> 1/2 hour minimum and I don't do any residential.


How many trucks u have or just solo?


----------



## jonniesmooth

fhafer said:


> 1/2 hour minimum and I don't do any residential.


Then what's the snowblower for?


----------



## fhafer

iceyman said:


> How many trucks u have or just solo?


Three trucks.


----------



## fhafer

jonniesmooth said:


> Then what's the snowblower for?


We do a lot of banks and credit unions as well as one credit union corporate office...tons of ATM and walkways around the customer's buildings.


----------



## iceyman

fhafer said:


> Three trucks.


So you charge every customer by the hour or some by the job? Just trying to figure out how you profit from $85 an hour per plow truck after expenses


----------



## jonniesmooth

fhafer said:


> We do a lot of banks and credit unions as well as one credit union corporate office...tons of ATM and walkways around the customer's buildings.


Yeah I thought about it afterward. 
Commercial doesn't mean just parking lots.


----------



## BossPlow2010

iceyman said:


> So you charge every customer by the hour or some by the job? Just trying to figure out how you profit from $85 an hour per plow truck after expenses


Aren't all jobs by the hour, customers are paying for your skills and time.

At least when we bid properties, we figure it'll take x amount of time with y amount of snow. Plus any material

I do have to agree though, 85 an hour seems significantly low, especially for a city that doesn't get much snow.


----------



## iceyman

BossPlow2010 said:


> Aren't all jobs by the hour, customers are paying for your skills and time.
> 
> At least when we bid properties, we figure it'll take x amount of time with y amount of snow. Plus any material
> 
> I do have to agree though, 85 an hour seems significantly low, especially for a city that doesn't get much snow.


If we have a lot that takes 50 mins to plow we are not charging 85$ For that job. So yes you are right about bidding but at a significantly higher price.


----------



## fhafer

iceyman said:


> So you charge every customer by the hour or some by the job? Just trying to figure out how you profit from $85 an hour per plow truck after expenses


No, I estimate time and multiply by the rate. These are the prices I charge and make a decent profit with.


----------



## Brettny

I would also drop them. Or raise your prices by quite a bit for just him next year. Pricing your self out of his market is best. Mabe he pays more mabe he finds another person to do it. Its a win win for you.


----------



## jonniesmooth

iceyman said:


> If we have a lot that takes 50 mins to plow we are not charging 85$ For that job. So yes you are right about bidding but at a significantly higher price.


Ok, I'm confused.
So at $85/hour, a 50 min lot would be $72.
So are you bidding a set ( or starting) price that is higher then your hourly?.
I use a minimum price, works great for me.
I get not penalizing yourself for being productive or for example you buy a new,bigger, plow and now it takes less time, your customer doesn't see that savings, because you have a new plow to pay for.


----------



## iceyman

jonniesmooth said:


> Ok, I'm confused.
> So at $85/hour, a 50 min lot would be $72.
> So are you bidding a set ( or starting) price that is higher then your hourly?.
> I use a minimum price, works great for me.
> I get not penalizing yourself for being productive or for example you buy a new,bigger, plow and now it takes less time, your customer doesn't see that savings, because you have a new plow to pay for.


My price is not 85$ an hour.. that is what subs get(round about). In nj our "hourly price" is much higher when factoring into bids


----------



## whammer33024

how am i the first person to say....

you billed him $40 and he had a freaking bird!?


----------



## snowman55

Snow removal is a hard life.

Some do it on the side for fun but those that make a career out of it have a very tough job.

On call 24/7 1/2 the year.

Working in dangerous miserable conditions.

Long long hours.

People hate that they need your service. ( Who gets excited about buying snow removal?)

Hiring labor is increasingly expensive and difficult.

Driving in the most dangerous conditions.

Missing holidays and birthdays and anniversaries to plow snow.

Never being able to plan a vacation in winter.

Being sued 

Etc.Etc

I enjoy the challenges but I,m sure as heck going to get paid for it.

If your a dedicated professional get paid like one.

What would it cost to get a plumber to your house at 3 am on Christmas?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Plow60 said:


> My customer complains he is paying too much for a property. I charge him $35 dollars per 1-4 inch snow. I have been charging him $20 dollars if I have to spread salt, which I generally always have to. We just got 5 inches of snow and I charged him $40 dollars, and he had a canary. We live in a fairly small city. We are talking about 1851 feet of mainly all sidewalks and steps. And 560 feet of it is plowed with the truck plow. The rest is done with a snow blower or shovel. I have many places to go, so I have a two person crew generally. I have insurance. Why do they frown at me over a small $35.00? Am I missing something? Have I been taken advantage of for years? I don't even know. My bills are paid, I am not complaining. -Sarah





Plow60 said:


> My customer complains he is paying too much for a property. I charge him $35 dollars per 1-4 inch snow. I have been charging him $20 dollars if I have to spread salt, which I generally always have to. We just got 5 inches of snow and I charged him $40 dollars, and he had a canary. We live in a fairly small city. We are talking about 1851 feet of mainly all sidewalks and steps. And 560 feet of it is plowed with the truck plow. The rest is done with a snow blower or shovel. I have many places to go, so I have a two person crew generally. I have insurance. Why do they frown at me over a small $35.00? Am I missing something? Have I been taken advantage of for years? I don't even know. My bills are paid, I am not complaining. -Sarah


tell him it's not 1975 anymore. The price of everything is expensive. I think over time you will learn to weed these types of customers out of your business. In the beginning you take everything because your hungry and scared and stupid. Unless of course like some your handed a business. Keep plugging along.


----------



## tpendagast

Plow60 said:


> My customer complains he is paying too much for a property. I charge him $35 dollars per 1-4 inch snow. I have been charging him $20 dollars if I have to spread salt, which I generally always have to. We just got 5 inches of snow and I charged him $40 dollars, and he had a canary. We live in a fairly small city. We are talking about 1851 feet of mainly all sidewalks and steps. And 560 feet of it is plowed with the truck plow. The rest is done with a snow blower or shovel. I have many places to go, so I have a two person crew generally. I have insurance. Why do they frown at me over a small $35.00? Am I missing something? Have I been taken advantage of for years? I don't even know. My bills are paid, I am not complaining. -Sarah


sarah,
you'd beat me in a bidding war... I wouldn't do it for that cheap, but if you are making money, whatever - go for it.

you charged an extra 5 bucks for the deeper snow?

maybe look around and see what other jobs you can pick up...whne you replace him, drop him.


----------



## Plow60

snowman55 said:


> Snow removal is a hard life.
> 
> Some do it on the side for fun but those that make a career out of it have a very tough job.
> 
> On call 24/7 1/2 the year.
> 
> Working in dangerous miserable conditions.
> 
> Long long hours.
> 
> People hate that they need your service. ( Who gets excited about buying snow removal?)
> 
> Hiring labor is increasingly expensive and difficult.
> 
> Driving in the most dangerous conditions.
> 
> Missing holidays and birthdays and anniversaries to plow snow.
> 
> Never being able to plan a vacation in winter.
> 
> Being sued
> 
> Etc.Etc
> 
> I enjoy the challenges but I,m sure as heck going to get paid for it.
> 
> If your a dedicated professional get paid like one.
> 
> What would it cost to get a plumber to your house at 3 am on Christmas?


Thank you so much for your kind words. You are definitely correct on it all. Obviously I am not charging enough. My current customers are hard ones to get rid of without bad reviews all over the internet about our company. This new era and it is not 1975 anymore is hard to get through anyone's heads. But if something doesn't give soon, I may go under. Thanks for all your tips. I find it very helpful.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Plow60 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. You are definitely correct on it all. Obviously I am not charging enough. My current customers are hard ones to get rid of without bad reviews all over the internet about our company. This new era and it is not 1975 anymore is hard to get through anyone's heads. But if something doesn't give soon, I may go under. Thanks for all your tips. I find it very helpful.


 Can u subcontract / help out another Co. to finish out the season, might be a thought??? Good luck


----------



## Nwplawncare

fhafer said:


> $85.00 an hour for a plow truck and driver
> $45.00 an hour for snow blower and operator
> $25.00 an hour for shoveling
> Ice melt $20.00 a bag spread (time and materials)
> 
> It is what it costs...pay me or find another service provider.
> 
> I've had customers question the time estimates and all have been invited to accompany us. After observing the work NONE questioned the estimates.


I'd say thats low i get 60 an hour for a snow blower in back woods maine. almost anything you do has got to be close to 60 or up. even if your just shoveling you still have that truck full of equipment you got to pay for insurance an taxes etc...


----------



## Plow60

Thank you all for all your input. Next year things will change for sure. Thank you very much. I am from Iowa.


----------



## duramax plow

Plow60 said:


> Thank you all for all your input. Next year things will change for sure. Thank you very much. I am from Iowa.


At Your prices., I would get the Jobs., and sub it out to you


----------



## snowhawg

If your not making at least $100.00 per hour for a truck and driver your not making any money. Labor should be in the $35-40 per hour range then add the snow blower $10-15. Salt and sand is cost x 2 + labor or + truck and spreader. In most cases if it is a $40 plow than it is a $40 treat.


----------



## iceyman

Since this thread came back,,, For us in nj i did 2 smaller lots today by myself(plow,shovel,salt) in about an hour and change.. Billed out over 500$..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowhawg said:


> If your not making at least $100.00 per hour for a truck and driver your not making any money. Labor should be in the $35-40 per hour range then add the snow blower $10-15. Salt and sand is cost x 2 + labor or + truck and spreader. In most cases if it is a $40 plow than it is a $40 treat.


Maybe in New Hampshire...


----------



## snowhawg

I said at least....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowhawg said:


> I said at least....


And I say horse hockey.

If you can't make money at $100\hour, your costs are too high.

The question remains...do you want to put up with the BS for only $100\hour.


----------



## Defcon 5

Is it a “low” snow area??....It’s my understanding that makes a big difference


----------



## fireside

That’s cheap 85 per hour. I pay subs 100 per hour and always look to make 200 to 250 per hour per truck. I also have a $100 min when I look at bidding something unless it’s quick and next door to a lot I already do.


----------



## EWSplow

fireside said:


> That's cheap 85 per hour. I pay subs 100 per hour and always look to make 200 to 250 per hour per truck. I also have a $100 min when I look at bidding something unless it's quick and next door to a lot I already do.


Wouldn't the cost of living in the area you service come into play? 
If you're in an area that has a COL 25% higher than the national average, it's only logical that the cost of service would be higher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Wouldn't the cost of living in the area you service come into play?
> If you're in an area that has a COL 25% higher than the national average, it's only logical that the cost of service would be higher.


Why are you bringing common sense into this thread?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Location???





Mark Oomkes said:


> Location???





Mark Oomkes said:


> Location???


They didn't get nit when you asked, so I had to explain.


----------



## fireside

EWSplow said:


> Wouldn't the cost of living in the area you service come into play?
> If you're in an area that has a COL 25% higher than the national average, it's only logical that the cost of service would be higher.


Yup all true but you asked if you were cheap?! So I responded to what I get. Yes ct is very expensive place to live but we have seen plowing prices driven down in the past few years


----------



## zicesariz

fireside said:


> That's cheap 85 per hour. I pay subs 100 per hour and always look to make 200 to 250 per hour per truck. I also have a $100 min when I look at bidding something unless it's quick and next door to a lot I already do.


So if a lot takes you one hour to do + one laborer you would bill them $200 for the truck and lets say $45 for the laborer?? total $245?


----------



## Jacobmb

This is why with residential I do seasonal contracts. I keep waivers for people who flag me down for a one time and its $50 min charge for a double width driveway, shovel walkway and salt. Typically takes 20 mins to do properly because flag downs happen after the storm and more accumulated. People who want to haggle for $10 I ask them if my plow breaks on the ice underneath the snow will they fix my $6000 snow plow. That usually shuts em up quick. $50 take it or leave it. Some people...


----------



## wishfull

We only do commercial but if we have to drive through a residential area and we get a flag down we might stop if we have time. $50 for seniors or handicapped for 2-5 mins. loader time with no shovelling $75 for others and if they complain we're gone. Cash at time of service.


----------



## jonniesmooth

wishfull said:


> We only do commercial but if we have to drive through a residential area and we get a flag down we might stop if we have time. $50 for seniors or handicapped for 2-5 mins. loader time with no shovelling $75 for others and if they complain we're gone. Cash at time of service.


Yep, for one time flag downs or calls. I tell them $50 minimum and I need cash before I unload from the trailer


----------

